# zvox audio soundbar



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

I know very little about sound systems. I am interested in purchasing a Zvox 575 sound bar. The reviews of this product are quite good if your only option is a soundbar. A sound bar would best meet my needs. This sound bar can connect to the TV vial the TV analog or digital audio output jack on the TV. What connection would provide the best audio signal to the Zvox soundbar?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

From what I've read about the Zvox 575, it does not have a digital audio input - only analog. Despite the fact that you can use it as a base for your TV and that it provides generally pleasing sound, at the price of $699, there are better choices. 
At far lower prices, both the Yamaha YAS-71 and the Sony CT-500 have gotten good reviews, and both have digital audio inputs and decoders. Even the top of the line Vizio with wireless subwoofer has gotten good reviews. At the higher prices, you might check Definitive Technology.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Personally I would look at the Polk Soundbars.

Something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-SurroundBar-Speaker-System/dp/B000B6NFOG/ref=pd_cp_e_1

or you could go for the 50 which is around $700.

You still supply the receiver though with these.


----------



## yatsco (Aug 30, 2007)

For those that might be interested, Zvox makes a Zvox 575 with both analog and digital audio input. The model number is Zvox 575HSD. I am still interested in know the difference if any in the quality of sound between analog and digital audio that comes from the TV connection.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

By all means, go for digital. With the analog inputs, you won't get as good simulated surround sound. There's a significant improvement in sound quality with the digital inputs. That being said, for around the price of the ZVox ($749 on sale, direct), you can assemble quite a good 3.1 system with receiver that can grow into a 5.1 or 7.1 surround system. I'm not denying the highly favorable reviews it has received; it's just that the 575 or 575HSD is a dead end street - not expandable, hardly adaptable to a true home theater system. What you'd be getting would be a really nice speaker system for your TV. However, it will not be capable of decoding Dolby TrueHD or DTS Master Audio from Blu-ray disks.


----------



## Airou (Jan 28, 2010)

Yamaha sound bars are too expensive. You may want to consider Vizio VSB210WS Sound Bar 

_________________
Airou


----------



## ZVOXAudio (Feb 3, 2010)

Full disclosure: this is Tom from ZVOX. There is no performance advantage for a 575 with a digital input vs. analog input. The only reason to get the analog input is if your TV doesn't have analog outputs (like current LGs for example). But D-to-A converters built into most modern TVs work very well indeed -- sending a high fidelity signal to the analog outputs. ZVOX systems use an analog virtual surround system (called PhaseCue) that does NOT rely on a digital sound stream. Some reviewers have found they prefer it to digital virtual surround systems. I've listened to the other systems mentioned by posters, and all I'll say is if you try the 575 and you don't love it we'll give you a full refund. Check out the reviews on Amazon.com


----------

